# My First OOPS baby of 2008, Darth * UPDATE *



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I had to post, as I DO have my first OOPS  baby of 2008, but my son messed with the memory card on my camera and now it won't work, cause the pins are bent and the card won't fit properly.

He/she was born January 25th and is being raised by Archamedes and Ken, who happened to be on overdue dummy eggs at the time. Mom and dad have a nest box on the floor which I don't like, but that is another story. Mom is black and dad is white.

Well.....this week the feathers are really coming in and it looks like he/she is going to be BLACK, my favorite color!!!  There is a little white there, but the beak is black, feet are pink and black.

He is growing very well and poopen up a storm, I change nest bowls every day, and each day there is quite a load inside and over the back on the wall! 

Skye was looking in the box when Archemedes was feeding it and he was peeping so much today and looked inquisitively like what is that going on there? His penthouse is directly above this box so he had a "birds" eye view.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> I had to post, as I DO have my first OOPS  baby of 2008, but my son messed with the memory card on my camera and now it won't work, cause the pins are bent and the card won't fit properly.
> 
> He/she was born January 25th and is being raised by Archamedes and Ken, who happened to be on overdue dummy eggs at the time. Mom and dad have a nest box on the floor which I don't like, but that is another story. Mom is black and dad is white.
> 
> ...


Now, look here. You tell your son that we have NO tolerance for folks who mess up cameras!!! We all LIVE for baby pictures and you just CAN NOT mess with that!! 
Oh, know all about the poop on the wall. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ya, no fair!! I want a BABY pic! WHAAAAA!! *stomping feet and whining*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Now, look here. You tell your son that we have NO tolerance for folks who mess up cameras!!! We all LIVE for baby pictures and you just CAN NOT mess with that!!
> Oh, know all about the poop on the wall. Can't wait for pictures.


Yeah, I could have killed him....the timing... .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

xxmoxiexx said:


> ya, no fair!! I want a BABY pic! WHAAAAA!! *stomping feet and whining*


I'm SO sorry, but I did warn ya all!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

All tantrums aside, Treesa...

The BIG QUESTION is....HOW *SOON* can the camera be fixed OR a new camera bought???

NMBers need to know...  

Hugs and Scritches to babes and parents!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics when the camera's fixed!  I love the black ones too, as my first pijie Gonzo is an all black guy. They are so handsome in black.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations on the new baby, Treesa!
Sorry about your camera, BUT, if you are going to buy a new camera, I think you should run right out & get one today. We sure would love to see some pictures.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Shi, Maryjane and Phyll. Unfortunately the timing of this little oops isn't good as the camera will have to wait.  

I showed the baby to his REAL mom, Dutches, while Archi was in the dining room, she looked at it for the longest time, motionless, it looks so much like her.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations Treesa. Just wondering - why can't the real parents raise the baby? Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

Thank you for your interest and concern over the real mom and dad.

The real mom and dad have a cubby (plastic nest box) on the floor, and I just feel it is not ideal for hatching & raising a baby. We built plenty of extra cubbies on the walls, and I even set the male in a couple of them many times....to no avail. He just isn't an alfa male and won't fight for his own turf...or he is just a gentle spirit. Anyway, now the other males who already have cubbies have taken over the few extra's that are left.

HOWEVER, this little guy isn't passive at all he is pecking at me. I think he is more like mom, she is such a sweety. 

I'm sorry I don't have pics, but I still had to post about this youngster, anyway.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> *I'm sorry I don't have pics, but I still had to post about this youngster, anyway*.


So sorry about the camera mishap, Treesa.  

Hey, descriptions are better than nothing, right? 
Please do keep them coming.  We can all visualize.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Cindy, the baby would look wonderful next to your beauties, they would compliment each other. Such a color variation!

I should just bring him right over....what a picture that would be. Two gorgeous white babies, and a black one between them!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks Cindy, the baby would look wonderful next to your beauties, they would compliment each other. Such a color variation!
> 
> I should just bring him right over....what a picture that would be. Two gorgeous white babies, and a black one between them!!!


One of those Uh-Oh Oreo cookies!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> One of those Uh-Oh Oreo cookies!!


In reverse!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a shame you camera broke. 
Congratulations on your oopsies . Maybe I can come up and see them before they grow (I'll bring my camera).


Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your baby sounds so beautiful. I am a tad partial to the black birds as well. Have you named him/her yet?

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

That would be great!!!! Come on over! 

He is really getting big, and he is ALL BLACK with a few white feathers around the wings and tail. His feet are pink and black and toe nails too!! He is quite beautiful like his mom.

It's really good thing that I lined newspapers in the nest box and covered the walls too, and of course the nest bowl is covered with paper towels. I found POOP everythwhere-distributed neatly all around the nest bowl and on the WALLS, looks like the plumbing is working A-okay.  

They are shaped like nice BIG RIBBONS of green/brown/white poop the consistency of what comes out of a soft ice cream machine formed in to HARD DOLIPS!! Something mom and dad can be proud of. LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Margarret said:


> Your baby sounds so beautiful. I am a tad partial to the black birds as well. Have you named him/her yet?
> Margaret



Margaret,

Thank you, he is quite beautiful. I KNOW you are into black birds too, and this is the baby of the black diamond, Dutchess who lays these incredible huge eggs!!! (Dad is all white with black on tail. He is looks a negative image of his dad.) No I have not named him/her yet, but it will be fun!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, are you doing this to us on purpose????  

The entire family sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, are you doing this to us on purpose????
> 
> The entire family sounds gorgeous.


ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Guess I have to come over soon.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That would be nice, just let me know when it is convenient.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I hope y'all HURRY UP and meet so we can SEE this beautiful *shadow* of his parent!

We NMBers are an impatient lot!    

Hugs and scritches to all!

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, I hope y'all HURRY UP and meet so we can SEE this beautiful *shadow* of his parent!
> 
> We NMBers are an impatient lot!
> 
> ...


Hopefully soon.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on your beautiful OOPS baby! You do such an excellent job of juggling parents to make sure the young ones have the best and safest start!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful OOPS baby! You do such an excellent job of juggling parents to make sure the young ones have the best and safest start!


Thanks TerriB, I DO have alot of couples sitting on dummy eggs, but Archi and Ken, my prooven parents, happened to be sitting on dummy eggs at about the same length of incubation.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks Cindy, the baby would look wonderful next to your beauties, they would compliment each other. Such a color variation!
> 
> * *I should just bring him right over*....what a picture that would be.
> 
> ** *Two gorgeous white babies, and a black one between them*!!!


* How fun would that be?

** Now THAT would be stunning! 

Wish we did live closer. We could have '_pijjie_' playdates. 
They would definitely have one thing in common. They're all Oops babies.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

Pijjie playdate ...that would be fun!!! 

Yep, they all have the oops in common!!!


My husband is out cleaning the coop so all the birds are outside in the aviary.
I brought little Darth (my goodness....I just came up with that) inside the 
porch. His crop is chock full.  

He is sitting in a clean laundry basket on a towel, looking all around!!! I think he is enjoying the change of scenery. I put a shallow bowl of water inside and a deep dish of seeds, he is looking at the water but nothing more. He is peeping a bit.

He has four white feathers on his rump area just above his tail. His feet are pink with white toe nails and some black blotches on his feet. 

I am going to put him back now, as he just finsihed the coop. Mom and dad will be mad at me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Pijjie playdate ...that would be fun!!!
> 
> ...


WHAT A TEASE!!!  We're getting madder by the day at your son.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> WHAT A TEASE!!!  We're getting madder by the day at your son.


I'll tell him.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the sweet baby, Treesa!
What a special surprise blessing!
S/he sounds healthy & happy!
Look forward to cute and happy updates!

Reti, we may have to send you a court order to go and get some pics!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Reti, we may have to send you a court order to go and get some pics!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Congratulations on the sweet baby, Treesa!
> What a special surprise blessing!
> S/he sounds healthy & happy!
> Look forward to cute and happy updates!
> * Reti, we may have to send you a court order to go and get some pics!!!



Hi Christin,

Thank you for the greetings, he is growing like a weed.
* LOL!!!


He is all black in his face, and I cannot distinguish his eyes from his face, as everything is black-including the beak. He stands up beautifully with his funny stumpy short tail, and feet are still mottled in pink and black.

Mom (Archi) has been starting her new nesting duties, so Darth is now being fed by his dad (Ken) alone, and he is ignored most of the day, except for feedings.

I brought him on the porch yesterday, but soon put him back (after i cleaned out his box...again) It was still a bit rainy and there was alot of hammering going on. He didn't enjoy it and was squeaking again, I got alot of hugs in though!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> *He is all black in his face, and I cannot distinguish his eyes from his face, as everything is black-including the beak.*
> He stands up beautifully with his funny stumpy short tail, and feet are still mottled in pink and black.


I love it!!  

Please do keep the descriptions coming, Treesa.  
I can picture that little darling in my head. Just too cute.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I love it!!
> 
> Please do keep the descriptions coming, Treesa.
> I can picture that little darling in my head. Just too cute.
> Cindy


Hi Cindy,

Thank you for your interest in my black baby. His tail is starting to grow out a bit more, so he doesn't look so awkward, but so cute!  

He is quite something, and quite a drastic contrast to your beautiful babies. Like night and day. They would _surely_ compliment each other.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in my black baby. His tail is starting to grow out a bit more, so he doesn't look so awkward, but so cute!
> 
> *He is quite something, and quite a drastic contrast to your beautiful babies. Like night and day.* They would _surely_ compliment each other.


Wouldn't the three look _*stunning* _together?  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Wouldn't the three look _*stunning* _together?
> Cindy


I AM SURE of that. I can picture it in my mind.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Your baby sounds like an absolutely stunning little one, Treesa! I can't wait until you're able to get some pictures for us!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Your baby sounds like an absolutely stunning little one, Treesa! I can't wait until you're able to get some pictures for us!
> Terry


Thank you, Terry. I know, you would love this baby, since he is ALL BLACK, with just a few white feathers on his tail.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update on your sweet little 2008 Oops baby!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh Treesa, how sweet and fun to hug such a little baby!
Glad that mom & dad don't mind for you to handle little Darth whom will surely be human friendly!
I was a bit surprised to read that mom was letting the dad take over on his own to feed and keep baby warm.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> I was a bit surprised to read that mom was letting the dad take over on his own to feed and keep baby warm.


The Daddy birds do take over care of the young at about this age .. tis normal .. and so lovely to see.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you, Terry. I know, you would love this baby, since he is ALL BLACK, with just a few white feathers on his tail.


Yep .. I am totally in love with black pigeons! A little white is OK  For those who don't know, my first baby pigeon was Ptero (short for Pterodactyl) .. he was/is a totally black pigeon and one of the loves of my life. Ptero is mated to Jewel who is an older woman for Ptero and a blue bar racing pigeon. Jewel taught Ptero everything he needed to know .. he is now a great mate, wonderful father, and a very polite pigeon  

Still can't wait to see your baby, Treesa!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> The Daddy birds do take over care of the young at about this age .. tis normal Terry


Good to know, Terry. Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Oh Treesa, how sweet and fun to hug such a little baby!
> Glad that mom & dad don't mind for you to handle little Darth whom will surely be human friendly!
> **I was a bit surprised to read that mom was letting the dad take over on his own to feed and keep baby warm.*


Hi Christin,

Yes this baby is so sweet and BIG and enjoy picking him up.

* As Terry explained it is very normal, daddy starting taking over the duties of feeding him last Sunday when he was about 16 days old. He still goes to mommy to beg for feedings and she does respond, she is a good ol girl!  





TAWhatley said:


> Yep .. I am totally in love with black pigeons! A little white is OK  For those who don't know, my first baby pigeon was Ptero (short for Pterodactyl) .. he was/is a totally black pigeon and one of the loves of my life. Ptero is mated to Jewel who is an older woman for Ptero and a blue bar racing pigeon. Jewel taught Ptero everything he needed to know .. he is now a great mate, wonderful father, and a very polite pigeon
> 
> Still can't wait to see your baby, Treesa!
> Terry


Hi Terry,

I know you like black pigeons too, and that is why I went nuts over Ptero and his pictures. What a great name, by the way, and sounds he is VERY special as is your bird Jewel. These May/December romances really do work. 

Yep, I am still mad at my son for messing with my memory card holder. Right now I'm in the middle of other projects so the camera is on the bottom of my lists.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

So glad you're enjoying your precious 'Big' Darth!
Lucky for you that we have other babies to keep us occupied until YOU GET YOUR CAMERA!!!! LOL
Give the sweet little baby a kiss and squeeze (not too hard!) from me!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*24 days old*

Thank you Christin...I'll give him a hug from you.  

Darth/ Duke has been watching mom and dad attack the little feeder I put in his box and he is trying to get his beak in there and copy them. He does like to hold out when dad is eating and wait eat the "good-ole baby way". He is starting to pick the seeds up with his beak since last week, I hope he weans early. He has not been real aggressive and pecking at me like my other boy youngsters have done, perhaps he takes after his mom and more ways then just his coloring...or he could be more passive like his dad.

This week I'm thinking he will show more interest in his surroundings and maturing more.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Treesa. It must be so much fun watching your baby grow and learn new skills!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you TerriB for your response. 

It is alot of fun watching him change and become more independent. He is really "picking up" on the seed pecking, especially when I roll them around his cubby. His parents are usually eating out of the bowl when I bring a clean filled one, but he has tried to stick his head in there at the same time too and induldge.  

He has just a few whisps of white on his back and one sock is white. Got to love it!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*26 days old and all grown up.*

This morning he has perfected the skill of eating. He is eating like a champ right alongside mom. He also pecked me several times and ticked his wing at me.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oh boy, sounds like he is starting to develop a little spunk there. Darth sounds so darling. He sure caught on to seed eating. This is the age when they are so cute as they begin to explore their cubby and when they get worried it is back to try and get under dad or mom. Thanks for the update Treesa.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like an adorable youngster, Treesa! I love the image I got in my mind of him "attacking" you .. too cute!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Margarret said:


> Oh boy, sounds like he is starting to develop a little spunk there. Darth sounds so darling. He sure caught on to seed eating. This is the age when they are so cute as they begin to explore their cubby and when they get worried it is back to try and get under dad or mom. Thanks for the update Treesa.
> 
> Margaret



Thank you, Margaret. It seems like he matured overnight and started pecking me and flicking his wing. You are right, I found him on the floor today too, peaping for me too put him back in his cubby. I guess I was allowed then to pick him up.  




TAWhatley said:


> Sounds like an adorable youngster, Treesa! * I love the image I got in my mind of him "attacking" you .. too cute!*
> 
> Terry



Thanks Terry, and he pecked at me so nicely...and bites the hand that feeds him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, I got a good laugh...I saw him from the back end and he bent over, and around his poop hole he has white feathering!!! Don't tell him I told you, he will be SO embarrased. LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

LOL!!! How cute is that!!!

I am amazed at how how young they are when they start protecting home turf!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

How great, Treesa, that your baby Darth is so spunky and healthy! Or Duke? Did you change his name or give him a middle one?
What a little smarty as well with eating seeds so quickly!
LOL about him 'attacking' you and then peeping for you to pick him up
and get him back to his cubby! 
Your updates are so detailed and fun that we 'almost' are forgiving that there aren't any pics....at least for now! LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> How great, Treesa, that your baby Darth is so spunky and healthy! Or Duke? Did you change his name or give him a middle one?
> What a little smarty as well with eating seeds so quickly!
> LOL about him 'attacking' you and then peeping for you to pick him up
> and get him back to his cubby!
> Your updates are so detailed and fun that we 'almost' are forgiving that there aren't any pics....at least for now! LOL


Thanks Christin, I am glad you appreciate the updates. 

He is named Darth, but he may have the nickname Duke. (His real mom is named Dutchess)

The white feathering around his "bottom" has me do a doubletake as it looks like a messy that needs wiping. It is not real distinct white from the black, so I did have to look closely, as it keeps me on alert.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> LOL!!! How cute is that!!!
> 
> I am amazed at how how young they are when they start protecting home turf!


Thanks, terriB.

They do get that protective instinct early. Especially when mom and dad are right there also threatening me, so he sees their reaction to me too. LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Day 27*

 OMG...I can't believe this little bugger.

I went out in the coop and he was on the floor. I cleaned his cubby out and brought him fresh seed and then put him back inside.

He pecked me many times, my hand looks like a war zone.

 THEN he wing slapped me.... pecked me again...., and then did A FULL CIRCLE DANCE, while peeping and squeaking continuesly. It was quite funny, but I know exactly what that was. 

He sure is maturing fast-like a rebellious teenager! He is trying to act all big and stuff but I kissed him anyway.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Day 28*

Darth is really becoming his own bird now. I find him on the floor more then a few times and he is flying to his cubby.

He is already spoiled rotten and is selectively eating the safflower seeds first when he gets a clean bowl filled in the morning!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cheeky little bird, huh? Darth sounds just delightful! 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Day 29*



TAWhatley said:


> Cheeky little bird, huh? Darth sounds just delightful!
> 
> Terry



LOL he certainly is. Yesterday he actually roo-coo'd at me, I know it was.

I heard the pattern of the sound, but it was all in squeak and peeps!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Day 30*

Darth is flying from cubby to cubby now. I'm sure he is enjoying himself while all the birds are eating breakfast in their dining room. As soon as they are done they will chase him out.

He is eating well but pretends to be VERY hungry, like a baby when dad and mom shows up....begging them for food.

I'm going to put him out in the dining room. He has to get used to the crowd and eating with the group.

He is not afraid of me at all, and he doesn't seem to be afraid of any other bird either!!! 

He is so dark, but you can see dark black checks on each wing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Treesa! It sounds like Darth is definitely the right name for this fearless little one.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the update, Treesa! It sounds like Darth is definitely the right name for this fearless little one.
> 
> Terry


I guess Darth will be joining the ranks of our warrior/power pigeons here!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He sounds like such a sweetie, Treesa. I love those personalities. Oliver is pretty much the same, well, he did calm down a lot since he has a mate

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Darth sounds like quite the character!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I guess Darth will be joining the ranks of our warrior/power pigeons here!


For SURE, for SURE, Treesa! Darth sounds just PERFECT...He even has THE name!

On behalf of The Caped One, Scorpio Power, Wonder Woman and all the other SPPs,

*WELCOME, DARTH...TO THE LIGHT SIDE!!*

*Shi* (aka Scorpio Power)

*Mr. Squeaks* (aka The Caped One)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> For SURE, for SURE, Treesa! Darth sounds just PERFECT...He even has THE name!
> 
> On behalf of The Caped One, Scorpio Power, Wonder Woman and all the other SPPs,
> 
> ...


LOL....Though his credentials serve him well...does he need to fill out an application?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> He sounds like such a sweetie, Treesa. I love those personalities. Oliver is pretty much the same, well, he did calm down a lot since he has a mate
> 
> Reti



Hi Reti,

Thanks, Reti. Oliver is like his dad, Spike, but I'm sure Spike calmed down when he got his mate/mother of Oliver. But I never knew Spike before he had a mate.  




maryjane said:


> Darth sounds like quite the character!!


Thanks, maryjane...he certainly is.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Darth is a month old now, and he is so cute, and not afraid of mom at all. 

Here is a picture of him-32 days old.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2579368500070319248aBYsWS

Grim was kind enough to come over and take pictures of him, so you all will know that I haven't been making this up and that he really is REAL. 

You can see his partial white sock, but not his white butt feathers.

Thanks again, Grim for making these pictures possible, I appreciate it very much!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ohhhhhh, he is so sweet and handsome. And quite comfy on your shoulder. Isn't Skye jealous?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Ohhhhhh, he is so sweet and handsome. And quite comfy on your shoulder.** Isn't Skye jealous?*
> Reti


Thansk, Reti,

* He hasn't said anything yet.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sooo glad you were able to get a picture posted, Treesa.  
Thanks for the assistance Grim.  

Darth is quite the handsome fella.  
I love the way he sits on your shoulder. 

Whenever there's a camera handy, please do take, & post, more pictures. 

Cindy


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Treesa's birds are all very lively and friendly. You can pick up almost any of them. The birds seem quite happy and most of the birds were nestled in their boxes hoping I wouldn't pick them up


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess better late than never!! LOL
Darth is very pretty. Glad we finally got to see him. 
Thanks Grim!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I'm sooo glad you were able to get a picture posted, Treesa.
> Thanks for the assistance Grim.
> Darth is quite the handsome fella.
> I love the way he sits on your shoulder.
> ...


* I sure will. He seems to enjoy the camera.  





Lovebirds said:


> I guess better late than never!! LOL
> Darth is very pretty. Glad we finally got to see him.
> Thanks Grim!!


Thanks, Renee, yep it's a bit late as he is pretty grown up.


...and thanks again, Grim for making this possible!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

No problem it was nice seeing your birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> No problem it was nice seeing your birds.


I'm glad you got to meet the gang, even though the coop needed a cleaning, and that was two days worth.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*LOL....Though his credentials serve him well...does he need to fill out an application?*

No, Treesa, he has all the credentials he needs. NO application required...Darth is now "one of us!"  

MANY THANKS, again, to Grim for the pictures! Darth, is indeed, a FINE speciman and a credit to the SPPs!!

Hope our Florida members haven't been affected by that power outage I read about!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> *
> 
> No, Treesa, he has all the credentials he needs. NO application required...Darth is now "one of us!"
> 
> ...


*

Thanks Shi, I will tell Darth, he will be thrilled, joining this fine elite club/organization at such an early age.

We had our power go out for a few seconds, that was all. It effected my computer but nothing else. Some of the traffic lights were not functioning at all, and others were. I heard it was worse in Miami.*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I was sleeping during the outage but my turtle woke me up banging into her tank cause her basking lamp went out.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> I was sleeping during the outage but my turtle woke me up banging into her tank cause her basking lamp went out.
> Reti


Gosh, Reti, you probably would have slept right thru it if Demetria was not in a mood to sunbathe.  It was a good day not to be on the road that is for sure.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Darth is just as beautiful as you described him Treesa. You can tell he loves his human mom.
Thanks Grim for the pictures. I know we are all enjoying them across the miles.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Oh, I got a good laugh...I saw him from the back end and he bent over, and around his poop hole he has white feathering!!! Don't tell him I told you, he will be SO embarrased. LOL


 Lacey has the same white undies!! (Shall I post a pic and  her, too?)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TheSnipes said:


> Lacey has the same white undies!! (Shall I post a pic and  her, too?)


Please do, I'd like to compare. He has got checkerboard feet too, pink then black.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Margarret said:


> Darth is just as beautiful as you described him Treesa. You can tell he loves his human mom.
> Thanks Grim for the pictures. I know we are all enjoying them across the miles.
> 
> Margaret



Thanks, Margaret.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ooooohhhh - he has one of those sweet faces! Treesa, he really is a doll. Don't believe I've ever seen feet marked quite like his. I know that sometimes they change but I'm not sure his will.

Grim, thank you for helping Treesa give us this treat.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Ooooohhhh - he has one of those sweet faces! Treesa, he really is a doll. Don't believe I've ever seen feet marked quite like his. I know that sometimes they change but I'm not sure his will.
> 
> Grim, thank you for helping Treesa give us this treat.


Thanks Maggie, he does have a baby face, so sweet. Since his mom has black feet and dad's are pink, they probably will stay that way.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He's so cute, Treesa! I check here all the time hoping for a picture of him. What a doll. How lovely that most of your birds like to be picked up.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love that handsome dark check! Thanks for posting some pics of Darth. He will be a natural on the night missions...as long as he keeps his tail down.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

HOORAY for that handsome fella making his debut at 32! LOL

Darth is really sooooo sweet! Love his eyes and little pink feet!
He looks sooooo content and proud to sit on your shoulder!

Seems like he was hatched yesterday!
Bless you, Grim, for getting such a nice pic for us!

Hugs and Pecks to Darth and the rest of the gang!....tell them they better watch out who they chase, he may surprise them one day!
Hope you get some more pics soon! This will do for now!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well .. Darth is a looker for sure! Thanks Treesa and Grim for the photos!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Love that handsome dark check! Thanks for posting some pics of Darth. He will be a natural on the night missions...as long as he keeps his tail down.


Actually, Terri, he could also serve as a "beacon" and guide to the night flyers. They just have to stay in -ah - sight of those white feathers!   

Heard of a "guiding light?" Darth is our "guiding feathers!" A most unique "position" to be in!  

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

maryjane said:


> He's so cute, Treesa! I check here all the time hoping for a picture of him. What a doll. How lovely that most of your birds like to be picked up.


Thanks, maryjane, the pictures wouldn not have been possible if it were not for grim, and his kindness in coming over just to take a few pictures.





TerriB said:


> Love that handsome dark check! Thanks for posting some pics of Darth. He will be a natural on the night missions...as long as he keeps his tail down.


Hi TerriB, LOL he will be getting all the night missions. 





CHRISTIN RN said:


> HOORAY for that handsome fella making his debut at 32! LOL
> 
> Darth is really sooooo sweet! Love his eyes and little pink feet!
> He looks sooooo content and proud to sit on your shoulder!
> ...


Thanks Christin, I do hope to get a camera again. Darth doesn't mind sitting on my shoulder or hand, but that may change as he matures. Hugs and pecks to your little gang too! 





TAWhatley said:


> Well .. Darth is a looker for sure! Thanks Treesa and Grim for the photos!
> 
> Terry


Thanks, Terry. I know you appreciate the black ones, even though he has white butt feathers and a few whisps on his back.  





mr squeaks said:


> Actually, Terri, he could also serve as a "beacon" and guide to the night flyers.* They just have to stay in -ah - sight of those white feathers! *
> 
> Heard of a "guiding light?" Darth is our "guiding feathers!" A most unique "position" to be in!
> 
> _Shi & Squeaks_



LOL Shi, they will have to watch his butt then or his back.  
Thank you for placing Darth in a unique position. The oops baby that could!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*I see London, I see France, I see....? *



Trees Gray said:


> > Lacey has the same white undies!! (Shall I post a pic and [embarrass] her, too?)
> 
> 
> Please do, I'd like to compare. He has got checkerboard feet too, pink then black.


Well it's not a very good picture, who knew birds would be so shy about having their underpants photographed???  










Here's a nicer picture of pretty Lacey to make up for it (so shy!):










As it happens...Lacey turns out to be a boy. It only took 24 hours in the loft to pair up with Liv, who has been very lonely and longing for a mate for a long time. I thought they were a pair of compatible females. Here's the evidence I was wrong (again)!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lacey is just a lovely bird with his beautiful scalloped edged feathering. 

Those undies definitely look familiar, just like Darth, the white even looks like its trickeling down, is it? 

Tell Lacey, I'm sorry about embarrasing him, but it was worth it to see the undies. Now I can tell Darth, he's not the only one!  

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Darth is spending his days on his favorite pech outside in the aviary, facing west. When I approach him I get the pecking of my life, and lofts of circling and voicy roo-koo wak waks in peeps and squeaks! 

He does cuddle a little and sit on my shoulder, but his interest are now on the world around him. He loves sitting in the sun and enjoys bath time. I don't particularly appreciate a couple of my males and their behaior around the pool and him, they are not teaching him much good there, but he is interacting and becoming more social around the other birds. 

He doesn't sit with mom and dad much, however he still sits with them in their cubby at night. One day soon dad will let him know "you are grown up now son and its time to move on".


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Treesa! It sounds like our little Darth is just about ready to find his own way in the world. He must be just adorable!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the update, Treesa! * It sounds like our little Darth is just about ready to find his own way in the world. He must be just adorable!*
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,

Yes he is, and thank you for your response.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm always a little sad when they leave the cubby as it is the end of their babyhood which I love so much. Guess it is sort of how some people feel when their kids start kindegarten. 

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Margarret said:


> * I'm always a little sad when they leave the cubby as it is the end of their babyhood which I love so much.
> 
> **Guess it is sort of how some people feel when their kids start kindegarten.
> 
> Margaret


* I am too, but he will be fine. 

**Actually, for me it's when they move out, it's sort of bittersweet, you are happy to see them go out on their own, but you know you will miss them. We have got one (our youngest) that is just on the cusp, he drives us crazy, but we are happy to be able to be there for him.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update on the handsome Darth. One of the benefits of caring for a group of pigeons is observing the interactions and development of the different birds.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Margarret said:


> I'm always a little sad when they leave the cubby as it is the end of their babyhood which I love so much. Guess it is sort of how some people feel when their kids start kindegarten.
> Margaret


Two of 'my' little ones took their first venture out of the nestbox yesterday, too. I'm glad they did it on a Saturday when I was home to keep an eye out. Although I must admit, dad was doing a good job keeping close by and being very protective of his babies. I noticed one of the other hens was always close by too. Wonder if she was just being a "mom"? Anyway..I was also sad, and worried. LOL! Like putting little ones on the bus for the first time?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Thanks for the update on the handsome Darth. One of the benefits of caring for a group of pigeons is observing the interactions and development of the different birds.


Thank you TerriB, I do observe them from when I'm inside the loft, as well as watching them from afar. My outdoor aviary, allows me to watch them from my kitchen window too.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...My outdoor aviary, allows me to watch them from my kitchen window too.


Our flight pen parallels the back of the house (about 6' away) so we can see it from our bedroom and from the diningroom. Sometimes when Grace sees us through the window, she'll beg for some treat seeds...and of course we oblige.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Our flight pen parallels the back of the house (about 6' away) so we can see it from our bedroom and from the diningroom. Sometimes when Grace sees us through the window, she'll beg for some treat seeds...and of course we oblige.


LOL, I usually have one or two staring in the window standing at the edge of the aviary begging for goodies. Yep, that is why Skye is getting so big. Also, my handicapped hen, Whiskey will stand there to let me know she is either ready to eat or ready to go back to her cubby. I have to lift her to do both, otherwise she is on the floor too long.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That capacity for awareness is one of the coolest things about pigeons, isn't it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> That capacity for awareness is one of the coolest things about pigeons, isn't it?


They are amazing and they definitely love a routine. But Whiskey will still bite and peck me when I lift her to and from, she is definitely not grateful. I think she also has learned to blame me for her handicap.  I still love her dearly, it doesn't matter that I'm her slave.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...Whiskey will still bite and peck me when I lift her to and from, she is definitely not grateful...


Yep, I know what you mean! I always have a bruise or two from picking up Walter before he was good and ready.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Yep, I know what you mean! I always have a bruise or two from picking up Walter before he was good and ready.


LOL...but we are forgiving and loving "pigeon parents"...or should I say "slaves".


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I believe we are in the "concierge" classification - get them whatever makes them happy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> I believe we are in the "concierge" classification - get them whatever makes them happy!


That is nicer way to put it!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*4 Months of age "The Duke"*

I finally have an update AND pictures.

This bird is one BIG alfa bird, and nothing like his father, but every bit like his mom. Dutchess is an aggressive hen and not a bit afraid of me either, but she plays the hen role well and is therefore more subdued and submisive to her hubby Cisco. 

Darth is every bit as aggressive and more....as he was at day 26, but he claimed a perch when he was a month old and chases every bird from any territory that happens to be close to where he is sitting. He is not afraid of me still, but will fly away as he considers me a nuisance. He is as cute and handsome as ever. He is flirting every so often now when the right hen comes along, he is still maturing.

Here is a pic of him today, and you can click onto his webshots album to see the rest of the pictures, old and new. 

...and yes, I have a Nikon camera, I'm still trying to get used to it.


http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2373303470070319248XzJupC


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a good looking boy he is. They grow up in no time flat.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

He has certainly grown into a handsome bird. Watch out, hens!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He is one proud looking boy! Beautifully streamlined head - fine features indeed.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, Darth is gorgeous. He has the prettiest little head, nicely shaped and darned if he doesn't look like he is posing for you. I know this is one little oops you're glad you missed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yay! Treesa has a camera again! Beautiful youngster, Treesa! Keep those pictures coming, please!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Renee, TerriB, John, Maggie, and Terry.

I must say he really one hunk of bird, and he certainly doesn't mind the camera at all.


----------

